# Did I mention that I hate teenagers right now?



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

We've had a few ring-and-runs this week (hubby saw the teenagers running away). This morning we discovered that hubby's car was ransacked. They also smashed some of the neighbor's pumpkins and broke a concrete reindeer.

I really hate teenagers in my town right now. Maybe now people will understand why my haunt only exists on Halloween.

I think my yard protection program will consist of a motion activated, high velocity, laser targeted paint gun with optional net caster and flame thrower.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, with a little ingenuity and a microcontroller, I bet you could pull such a thing off.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have seen motion activated webcam systems on TV. They used them to watch front doors and yard areas. Not sure what kind of money they were though. Even a motion activated flood lite might help a little. 
Baring that, the ever popular Bengal tiger pit works well when using the proper bait. Bamboo or iron spikes are a possible option. And don't forget to save the dirt so you can fill in the pit. Before or after the screaming stops is up to you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a motion activated Rottweiler with high velocity, laser targeted paint gun, net caster, and flame thrower?

And you may be able to wire the car's battery into the body of the car to discourage unwelcome entry


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think a motion detector triggered sprinkler with hydrochloric acid could work too.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

You just need this option on the car


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Interesting option on the car Scream, but I prefer the Trunk Monkey to protect my car. It takes care of the cleanup too.

http://www.trunkmonkey.com/content/view/44/1/


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ohh i like that one.. Funny thing is the flame thrower option is a real option on cars in south africa


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you saying my Trunk Monkey isn't real? Then who's eating all the bananas I've been puting in my trunk?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Are you saying my Trunk Monkey isn't real? Then who's eating all the bananas I've been puting in my trunk?


whatever ate the monkey............:devil:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

scream1973 said:


> You just need this option on the car


my impala use to do that --and its very easy to do with a coil and spark plug hooked up to the exhaust, and for more added boost--a tank of propaine works wonders


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i want a trunk monkey!!!


----------

